# Changing the video output in FreeBSD



## bitman255 (May 3, 2017)

Hi,

First of all thanks for taking a look at my question.

I am a new user to FreeBSD, and to UNIX systems. I have FreeBSD installed to VMWare on my Windows machine. Right now, I am trying to figure out how to increase the display size of the terminal. I have looked through the handbook and have found no solutions that work for me. In chapter 3 §2.3 I read some information regarding `kldload vesa` that seemed to be the solution to my problem, but it doesn't do anything for me. When I run `vidcontrol -i mode` it doesn't list anything which I guess means that I haven't installed something correctly. Would someone point me to a thread, or resource, that might help me learn about this in greater detail?

Thanks again,
-bitman


----------



## aragats (May 3, 2017)

IMHO (and I always work that way), it's much simpler to access a VM via SSH using PuTTY, MobaXterm or whatever terminal program.


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2017)

Unfortunately the handbook still refers to the old sc(4) console, recent FreeBSD versions have switched to vt(4). And I agree with aragats the console access is nice but really only useful in case of serious issues, I certainly don't want to do my day2day stuff on there. Just use secure shell.


----------

